

Amazon S3 adds new features for hosting static websites - jeremyjarvis
http://aws.amazon.com/about-aws/whats-new/2011/02/17/Amazon-S3-Website-Features/

======
X-Istence
More discussion is happening over at
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2233620>

